
Don’t waste your time in crappy startup jobs - DanielRibeiro
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-waste-your-time-in-crappy-startup-jobs
======
elaineo
I disagree with the author's point that you don't necessarily learn more from
working at a startup. You learn a lot about starting a company, _especially_
if it's a crappy startup. When a company flows along nicely, it's hard to
identify what it's doing _right_. If a company implodes, it's much easier to
point out everything it's done wrong.

That said, I recently left a job at a crappy startup. I learned a lot. I also
learned that there are plenty of crappy startups out there, so it's okay to be
a little selective about your employer. Better yet, start your own crappy
startup.

